# can't curl any more any ideas?



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

since i have gained well on this cycle and my forearms and arms in general have come on i can not do curls with an olympic or any straight bar as it hurst my wrist too much i cant seem to hold a straight bar with an underhand grip without muscle and joint pain..any ideas or anyone else experienced this? i am losing more mobility on this cycle than i expect as i have been this size before without the issues (was a lot younger though) anyone have any insights?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

EZ bar, dumbbells, cables...


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

yea i can still train them but i find ez bar awkward and can't seem to get decent wieght on as its my wrists or forearms that limit what i can do..being on a mass mission barbell curls were my main mass excercise..not sure what it is thats happened to make me unable to do them now with any worthwhile wieght on but i would like to be able to do them again..any ideas on that or the best bulk exercise? dumbell curls i suppose


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DB's, cables, heavy chin ups


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pull ups, low cable rows, that's all i do.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

husaberg said:


> yea i can still train them but i find ez bar awkward and can't seem to get decent wieght on as its my wrists or forearms that limit what i can do..*being on a mass mission barbell curls were my main mass excercise..*not sure what it is thats happened to make me unable to do them now with any worthwhile wieght on but i would like to be able to do them again..any ideas on that or the best bulk exercise? dumbell curls i suppose


Seriously?

Curls are your best mass gaining exercise?

Swap the curls for rows and pull downs/pull ups then finish with some db or cable curls if you need to, curls aren't going to gain you a deal of mass mate..


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Curls are your best mass gaining exercise?
> 
> Swap the curls for rows and pull downs/pull ups then finish with some db or cable curls if you need to, curls aren't going to gain you a deal of mass mate..


mass for biceps i had meant.are you meaning the rows in general as a back/bi thing?.i have never done rows for biceps can you tell me how do you mean please? or pull downs/ups from a bicep perspective..i take it you mean with underhand grip ?..always do bi's with back so come to them pre exhausted so have gone straight to curls..have always thought of it as biggest mass builder as i don't do much else and it's what i move most wieght with..probably time i mixed it up anyway so thanks for the insight

thanks for all the replys


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Underhand heavy bb rows really brought my biceps up recently. Coupled with various types of DB curls and hammer cable curls using the rope attachment and you're good to go.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Underhand heavy bb rows really brought my biceps up recently. Coupled with various types of DB curls and hammer cable curls using the rope attachment and you're good to go.


thanks back and bi's today so will be trying some of these

just to clarify the rowing excercises i would have thought were for back though would incorperate bicep are we talking doing then with emphasis on bicep or just as part of overall back bi routine?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Do them underhand as if you we're to curl the bar. It places more emphasis on the biceps than it would do otherwise.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I had this prob curling a straight bar too, joints give out before the muscle so now i use dumbells standing and seated with palms open/thumbs away from body throughout rep bit like straight bar, an for me it really hits my bicep, seen improved strength an size from it alot


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Do them underhand as if you we're to curl the bar. It places more emphasis on the biceps than it would do otherwise.


thanks will try them ..leaving in 5 mins for gym so will post my thoughts later


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Mjc1 said:


> I had this prob curling a straight bar too, joints give out before the muscle so now i use dumbells standing and seated with palms open/thumbs away from body throughout rep bit like straight bar, an for me it really hits my bicep, seen improved strength an size from it alot


i was beginning to think i was just getting old or something so am glad to hear it's not just me!..will do some inclide dumbells tonight as well..never done them before but along with rows and pull ups it's going to be the new routine..is was about time i did something new been training same way for prob 30 years..can't be good when i think about it..anyway thanks for reply


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

ok i completely changed my back and bi's routine and i can definately say it hit my biceps more and they were pumped more so than ever..but i couldn't get a mind muscle connection as they still felt like back excercises..

the only excercise i did that i would have done before is where you stick one end of an olympic bar in the corner and put wieght on the other end and use the handle from the rower to do like a bent forward row thing with it...someone please tell me what they are called! ..

anyway i love them as i can go really heavy with it..then i used the bent forward row machine but instead of pit of stomach handles get pulled into just below chest level

then did cable row with hammer grip then tried underhand grip on straight bar for couple of sets

then went onto bent forward rows with underhand grip and tried to get a connection with mind and biceps but didn't .. i did feel it work biceps,so thought i'd try pull downs with same grip to see if i could get a better feel and it was a little better connection but with all this it's just new so i will work with it..anyway finnished with couple of sets of inc dumbell curls but what i want to know am i doing these rows as back excercises or after back is done when pre exhausted and trying to focus just on bi's? i ask as i can move a lot more wieght with same excercise if doing it as part of back rather than coming to it when back is done?.. hope you know what i mean


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

T bar row.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

tried wrapping your wrists? i have a dodgy right wrist if i dont wrap it and keep it straight it causes some pain which can hang around for a few days


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you look at my YouTube channel there's loads of ideas on there for other exercises. I don't do heavy bb curls either for the same reason.

Search for 'BeefcakeWarrior' 

There's also links in my journal.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Was just about to quote toms vids. Worth a watch for certain!!!!!!!!! I have the same issue and have done for a while now, EZ is a bit better for me but straight bars a complete no go, i broke left arm when i was ounger that prevents arm bending round to use the straight bar aswel!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Was just about to quote toms vids. Worth a watch for certain!!!!!!!!! I have the same issue and have done for a while now, EZ is a bit better for me but straight bars a complete no go, i broke left arm when i was ounger that prevents arm bending round to use the straight bar aswel!


You can do rope curls which does not require a bar or a hand grip that stresses the arm. Ill do a vid when I get back to Bristol this week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> You can do rope curls which does not require a bar or a hand grip that stresses the arm. Ill do a vid when I get back to Bristol this week.


Yes used to do them now you mention it and they were great, like hammer curls holding the rope? Felt you could get an amazing contraction with these.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes used to do them now you mention it and they were great, like hammer curls holding the rope? Felt you could get an amazing contraction with these.


Yes but if you bring your arms in front of you and lean back slightly so your arms are on your rib cage like a sort of preacher you can isolate out the biceps quite well.

Ill do a video. It's hard to explain.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hammer rope curls and cable curl with your elbow dug into your oblique. The rope curl you can get a great squeeze at the top and the cable curls are intense.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Pkant2002 said:


> T bar row.


thanks for that


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> If you look at my YouTube channel there's loads of ideas on there for other exercises. I don't do heavy bb curls either for the same reason.
> 
> Search for 'BeefcakeWarrior'
> 
> There's also links in my journal.


brilliant thanks


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Was just about to quote toms vids. Worth a watch for certain!!!!!!!!! I have the same issue and have done for a while now, EZ is a bit better for me but straight bars a complete no go, i broke left arm when i was ounger that prevents arm bending round to use the straight bar aswel!


will do thanks


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> You can do rope curls which does not require a bar or a hand grip that stresses the arm. Ill do a vid when I get back to Bristol this week.


thanks again!


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

theres been a few times now when i really appreciate the forum and have had good solid help and advice , this is another one of those times .. i am really glad i joined..so fair play to you gents you've helped me move forward


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Curls are your best mass gaining exercise?
> 
> Swap the curls for rows and pull downs/pull ups then finish with some db or cable curls if you need to, curls aren't going to gain you a deal of mass mate..


Right im not meaning to be rude but what a load of bollocks!

The idea when doing pulldowns or rows us to minimise arm activation so as to focus as much of the load as possible on the target muscle YOUR BACK!

Nothing wrong with barbell curls as a mass builder

To the op

Your wrist flexability has gone to pot mines the same there are a few things you could do

Vary grip width on straight bar, though i doubt it sill make it pain free it may make it bearable

Id normally say ez bar but you say that causes problems too

I must admit i find this surprising i ha ve terrible wrist rotation i cant even present a flat palm to someone trying to give me change but i find ez comfortable

I would also consider the possibility of a forearm injury/ strain

Seated alt db always worked well for me just remember to keep the palm facing up as much as possible


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

wide grip barbel works for me,try it.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I get a similar problem. I often use two dumbbells held end to end for curls instead of an e-z bar. I find the close grip and keeping the ends together pushes to hands together more, so there's increased wrist support.

It also puts more stress on the inner biceps, giving a great pump as you raise the weights. I have noticed a great deal of upper bicep size since I started this exercise.

* I have previously mentioned the correct lifting technique on this forum in a post about three months ago. See also my journal for more info. Check it out.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

@Therealbigbear

I think you may have missed the point of my post, if you read the opening post, curls are being termed as their "main mass building exorcise"

my point was that curls are never going to add a deal of "mass" to a physique, and to drop some of the curls for larger movements that involve their back and arms then finish off with an isolation movement for his biceps,

It wasn't untill after my post the op cleared up he didn't mean mass in the overall term but simply the size of his biceps.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> @Therealbigbear
> 
> I think you may have missed the point of my post, if you read the opening post, curls are being termed as their "main mass building exorcise"
> 
> ...


I thought it would of been quite obvious he was refering to it as his main bicep mass builder


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> I thought it would of been quite obvious he was refering to it as his main bicep mass builder


*"being on a mass mission barbell curls were my main mass excercise..not sure what it is thats happened to make me unable to do them now with any worthwhile wieght on but i would like to be able to do them again..any ideas on that or the best bulk exercise? dumbell curls i suppose"*

^^ that, to me, read as if it was by someone who was looking to bulk up by simply doing curls, if the words "for my biceps" or similar had been in there I wouldn't of picked up on it.

But that's how it read to me, and I'm pretty sure a few others as well,

But he cleared up what he meant and now has three pages of advice..


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Mr Self said:


> wide grip barbel works for me,try it.


not sure i'll be able to as i can't grip a straight bar underhand but i will try and see what you mean..thanks


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I get a similar problem. I often use two dumbbells held end to end for curls instead of an e-z bar. I find the close grip and keeping the ends together pushes to hands together more, so there's increased wrist support.
> 
> It also puts more stress on the inner biceps, giving a great pump as you raise the weights. I have noticed a great deal of upper bicep size since I started this exercise.
> 
> * I have previously mentioned the correct lifting technique on this forum in a post about three months ago. See also my journal for more info. Check it out.


sounds like a good idea which i will be trying..will have a look at your journal also..if thats your bi in the pic fair play somethings working!..and thanks


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Right im not meaning to be rude but what a load of bollocks!
> 
> The idea when doing pulldowns or rows us to minimise arm activation so as to focus as much of the load as possible on the target muscle YOUR BACK!
> 
> ...


thanks, that you in the avi?...seated dumbell are definately in do you think its any advantage to do them incline?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@husaberg I'll be interested to find out how you get on. Anything you're unsure about, get in touch. Yeah, that's my arm! Taken about 4 months ago


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

husaberg said:


> thanks, that you in the avi?...seated dumbell are definately in do you think its any advantage to do them incline?


Yes thats me in the avi

Incline are more of an isolation curl wouldnt use them as a main stay exercise but ok to throw in from time to time


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yes thats me in the avi
> 
> Incline are more of an isolation curl wouldnt use them as a main stay exercise but ok to throw in from time to time


i'm uncomfortable about giving complements to men but fair play you look mint, always happy to take advice born of experience as well


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> @husaberg I'll be interested to find out how you get on. Anything you're unsure about, get in touch. Yeah, that's my arm! Taken about 4 months ago


nice one, thanks


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tinytom said:


>


Out of curiosity, what weight are the dumbbells you're using there? I tried this today with 8kg ones and not only did my biceps feel they were about to explode, but I couldn't manage the third set. They felt more pumped then they ever have though.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

engllishboy said:


> Out of curiosity, what weight are the dumbbells you're using there? I tried this today with 8kg ones and not only did my biceps feel they were about to explode, but I couldn't manage the third set. They felt more pumped then they ever have though.


I think 8 or 10kg mate.

It's not about the weight it's the stress on the muscle that is important in this exercise.

Remember bbing is using the maximal stress on a muscle to force it to expand and grow.

Get away from the weight as a sign that you're progressing. If that's your scale then powerlifting is your thing.

Weight is important for applying suitable stress but its better to 'look' like you can curl 30kg than being able to curl 30kg and not looking like you can. That's the bbing mindset in its purest form.

I do like a heavy lift from time to time but its not how I measure my progress ultimately


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I completely agree, I was just shocked at how difficult it was with 8kg. I've never been a big fan of curls anyway, so doing them that strict and slow was a big shock to them. As I said, the pump was incredible. The only lifts I train purely for strength are squats and Deadlifts, everything else is for size.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> I think 8 or 10kg mate.
> 
> It's not about the weight it's the stress on the muscle that is important in this exercise.
> 
> ...


got to admit to being a bit of a go as heavy as i can kind of trainer..and i tend to go with basic excercises .i am training now purely for size so am i better leaving the last few heavy sets of 4 to 6 reps and stay with a couple working sets of 10/8 with slightly less on?


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

the dumbell curls in vid reminded me of the old 21's we used to do back in the day..i'd be suprised if anyone remembers what i mean but i'm looking forward to my next bi/back to be honest..

in fact i am going to mix it up for everything and change my chest ,shoulders and leg routines..anyone want to give me some pointers for mass builders i'd be grateful as i have been doing literally bench/incline ,squat,deads,leg press,shoulder presses,t bar rows,cable/machine rows curls(until recently) skull crushers or cable push downs..thats about it with the odd set of other things to finnish off here and there

this is my first cycle since retiring from racing and deciding i am going to dedicate the time, effort and money into body building properly.. when i finnish this cycle i will cruise before going again..i think this one has worked well (15kg up in less than 10 weeks and bf down) considering i am using such a basic routine but i think i will need to think more about building muscle than adding wieght to my lifts and maybe doing more of a strength training routine..anyone any suggestions i'm listening!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just to reiterate.

I do dead lifts squats and incline bench etc

Although these are regarded as 'size' exercises if you are bbing then every lift you do is for size. I regularly do less weight but more reps on the 'size' exercises.

But thinking that you'll just train one way or with a few exercises 'just for size' is ultimately self defeating as you need to be able to keep the body in a constant state of adaption so it grows.

There's a famous quote from Ronnie Coleman where he says over the years he's not lifted any more weight but has just grown by adding in more and different exercises. It's on one of his videos.

There's a guy who used to only train powerlifting and had added in more variation and grown bigger but not increased weights.

Remember it's the 'stress' on a muscle that forces the adaption. That stress can come from

More weight

More reps with a med-heavy weight

More ROM

More contraction emphasis

Pick exercises for your workouts that hit all these factors and you'll see more progress.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Just to reiterate.
> 
> I do dead lifts squats and incline bench etc
> 
> ...


ok i can see where i need to make changes and what i need to do for future. i am always glad to learn more and discover best practice, anything that can help me move forward and get better results is apreciated thanks


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tinytom said:


>


excellent vid tom, sounded confusing when you described it but the vid cleared it up, chance for you to show off the guns too haha...

do you do this exercise at the end of your bicep workout?


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr Self said:


> wide grip barbel works for me,try it.


pretty sure this will hurt his wrists more than anything tbh, does with me anyway.


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

Mjc1 said:


> pretty sure this will hurt his wrists more than anything tbh, does with me anyway.


if it hurts you don't do it,btw my wrist don't hurt.


----------

